# Fraternal Twins - Such a Shock after two Single Births



## Sonydog76

I just can't believe having a 13 year old boy and a 6 year old boy, that my last pregnancy has resulted in fraternal twins. I went in at 10 weeks to just do the check up to make sure eerything was okay and they found TWINS.... At first shock, then I look at my husband who has NO children, and he was in shock, but excited :happydance:. I know being 36 years old put me at a higher risk of twins and the fact mygreat grandmother on my dad's side had one child that had twins, but it wasn't my grandmother. My husband as NO twins.... My chances were 8% and WOW, did I get the 8%.....:baby::baby:

When we went in at 12 weeks, I was lucky enough to find out the larger twin was a boy (80% sure), but in 3 weeks I will find out 100%..... Excited yes, scared only about giving birth...LOL....:nope:

Any one out there give a vaginal delivery of fraternal twins? I did for both my single births.... I don't know what to expect with twins....

Thanks for listening....


----------



## arj

Congratulations!!!! :D 


I am in a similar boat, I have two kids, a singleton girl 5, singleton boy 3, then 13 week scan I found out I was having fraternal TWINS!! :shock: Isn't it just the biggest shock!
No family history of twins on my side apart from in 1948 my grandmothers sister had a fraternal set of twins but then 9 more singleton children, and my DH has no twins on his side. I must be in that 8% too! 

I delivered my kids vaginally but with forceps/ventouse as they were nearly 10lbs, I wondered about birth of twins too. If the closest twin (twin 1 or twin A which is normally bigger) is head down then it is fine to birth naturally but if Twin A is breech then it usually results in C section. I plan to try naturally if all is looking good.

You will find that your tummy just gets big so fast, and you'll be tireder than normal.
I am 23 weeks and the same size and weight as I was at 36 weeks with my son! Its scary to think how HUGE I will actually get! That's my main concern at the moment, I feel like I should be due any day now LOL! How have you been feeling compared to your singleton pregnancies?


----------



## Mea

I have fraternal twins, and I was 38 when I gave birth to mine and all was very smooth with the pregnancy and the birth. 
I had mine vaginally at 37 weeks, I did have an epidural this time just in case which I didn't have with my singleton. 

Sorry I should have started with congratulations on your twins. :flower:


----------



## ClairHawkins

Congratulations!!! I am having identical twins, I read you have a 50/50 chance of delivering naturally so I hope I am one!!!:hugs:


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! My situation is very similar to yours. My son was 13 and my daughter was 8 when my twins were born in November. I was (am) 36 as well. There is no family history of twins. My larger twin turned out to be a boy and my slightly smaller twin is a girl. I had to have a c-section as they were both breech. You'll do great, I'm sure. There is absolutely nothing in this world like being a twin mom!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations. I had a vaginal birth of fraternal twins after having a singleton son 19 months previously. Hope you have a smooth pregnancy x


----------

